# Чем удалить царапины на целлулоиде



## Яков505 (7 Июн 2013)

Чем удалить царапины на целлулоиде? А можно ли выцвевший целлулоид сделать как новый?


----------



## MAN (7 Июн 2013)

Яков505 писал:


> Чем удалить царапины на целлулоиде?


Наверное полировкой, если они не слишком глубокие.
Яков505 писал:


> А можно ли выцвевший целлулоид сделать как новый?


 А вот это вряд ли.


----------



## askurpela (7 Июн 2013)

Я бы перетянул


----------



## Romahan70 (1 Авг 2013)

Я наносил пасту для полировки пластмассы,полировал войлочным кругом с помощу дрели,мелкие царапины убрались.Болие глубокие царапины осторожно обрабатывал мелкой наждачной бумагой,после полировка ,без перегрева целулоида.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Авг 2013)

к армянам в автосервис подъехать. полирнут по королевски :biggrin:


----------

